

My Apple Mac Book Pro was stolen  Steps to follow - arunsharma

My MacBook Pro was stolen at a popular hotel in Atlanta and the hotel staff hasn't been able to trace it. The police officer whom I reported the incident did not seem to be optimistic. What do I do ?
======
mike-cardwell
Claim on your insurance and then buy a new one

